# Beamer für Gaming?



## Wenzman (8. Oktober 2011)

*Beamer für Gaming?*

Moin 

Ich möchte sowieso einen neuen Fernseher kaufen und da ist mir dieses Gerät aufgefallen
Philips 50PFL7956K/02 127 cm 21:9 Ambilight 3D: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Meint ihr soetwas ist auch gut für PC-Gaming?
2560x1080p, 21:9 ohne Rahmen und 1 ms Reaktionszeit  klingen schonmal nicht schlecht, was meint ihr ?


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gute oder schlechte Idee - 21:9 ?*

Würde ich nicht machen, da ich zu nah dran sitzen würde, also als PC-Monitor eher suboptimal. Ich würde da eher sowas nehmen:Ostendo CRVD™ - Why Curved? Wenn man sowas überhaupt braucht.
Hängt aber alles vom Abstand ab.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gute oder schlechte Idee - 21:9 ?*

Solange du ein High end PC hast der diese Auflösung packt, Aber troztdem zu Hoch, Ich will nicht wissen wie klein Die Icons aufm Desk sind xDDDD


----------



## Wenzman (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gute oder schlechte Idee - 21:9 ?*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen, da ich zu nah dran sitzen würde, also als PC-Monitor eher suboptimal. Ich würde da eher sowas nehmen:Ostendo CRVD™ - Why Curved? Wenn man sowas überhaupt braucht.
> Hängt aber alles vom Abstand ab.


 Wo kaufe ich soetwas denn ? Habe von der Firma noch nie etwas gehört und diverse Preisvergleiche zeigen auch keine Treffer an.

Ich setze mich bei dem Philips natürlich etwas weiter weg.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gute oder schlechte Idee - 21:9 ?*

Das Problem wird die Optimierung fürs Format sein. 
Gut möglich, dass es Balken am Rand geben wird.
Ich würde fürs Gaming erstmal 16:9 oder 16:10 kaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gute oder schlechte Idee - 21:9 ?*

Weiß ich selber auch nicht. Soll aber 6500$ kosten laut Quelle.
Quelle: Ostendo CRVD Curved Display: Breit, breiter, Ostendo CRVD » neuerdings.com


----------



## Wenzman (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gute oder schlechte Idee - 21:9 ?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das Problem wird die Optimierung fürs Format sein.
> Gut möglich, dass es Balken am Rand geben wird.
> Ich würde fürs Gaming erstmal 16:9 oder 16:10 kaufen.


 Ja, aber es gibt doch auch Eyefinity, das ist doch im Prinzip das gleiche dadurch sollte es keine Probleme mit der Formatsunterstützung geben.
Mein System sollte mit 2 hd 6970 potent genug sein, vorallem da die Auflösung immernoch geringer ist als z.b. 2560x1600p oder 2560x1440p.

Das mit dem Ostendo Gerät hat sich erledigt, da das Gerät lediglich 2880x900p hat und nicht lieferbar ist (in ganz Europa gibt es nur 1 Testgerät).

Das Philipsgerät reizt mich schon ziemlich.


----------



## fotoman (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gute oder schlechte Idee - 21:9 ?*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Meint ihr soetwas ist auch gut für PC-Gaming?


Vieleicht bin ich ja nur blind. Aber ich finde im Datenblatt auf der Seite von Philips keine Angabe, dass einer der HDMI-Eingänge HDMI 1.3 beherrscht. Im Gegenteil, da steht "Computereingänge: bis zu 1920 x 1080 bei 60 Hz"

DisplayPort hat er nicht, DVI auch nicht. 

Damit wäre der Fernseher faktisch am PC nicht nutzbar (erinnert irgendwie an die FullHD-TVs der ersten Generation). Aber vieleicht steht ja irgendwo im Handbuch versteckt, dass man den Fernseher auch mittels zwei HDMI-Kabel als Doppelmonitor verwenden kann.

Wie man so einem sündhaft teuren Fernseher noch nicht einmal einen DisplayPort verpassen kann (m.M. nach gehören da eher 4 DPs hin und dann 4 HDMI zu DP Adapter/Kabel mitgeliefert) versteht wohl nur das (rückständige) Marketing.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gute oder schlechte Idee - 21:9 ?*

Dann doch lieber 3 Monitore zusammen gestellt!
Der Preis ist nicht gerecht fertigt wie ich finde!

Mit 3 Monitoren hast du auch gleich einen noch größeren Platz und bessere Übersicht!


----------



## Wenzman (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gute oder schlechte Idee - 21:9 ?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Vieleicht bin ich ja nur blind. Aber ich finde im Datenblatt auf der Seite von Philips keine Angabe, dass einer der HDMI-Eingänge HDMI 1.3 beherrscht. Im Gegenteil, da steht "Computereingänge: bis zu 1920 x 1080 bei 60 Hz"
> 
> DisplayPort hat er nicht, DVI auch nicht.
> 
> ...


Ich finde auch keine Anschlussmöglichkeit, also hat es sich erledigt.



> Dann doch lieber 3 Monitore zusammen gestellt!


Würde ich gerne machen, meinst du aber ich komme da mit 2 oder 3 Hd 6970 weit ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gute oder schlechte Idee - 21:9 ?*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Ich finde auch keine Anschlussmöglichkeit, also hat es sich erledigt.
> 
> 
> Würde ich gerne machen, meinst du aber ich komme da mit 2 oder 3 Hd 6970 weit ?





wiso weit ? Ich habe selbst 2x HD 5870 und kann Spiele wie MoH 2010, DiRT3, etc. trotz 6048x1080 auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen!
Mit 3 Karten wirst du übrigens keine Freude haben!!!


----------



## Wenzman (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gute oder schlechte Idee - 21:9 ?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> wiso weit ?


 
Laut Benchmark hat man in den meisten Spielen mit 2 hd 6970 und Eyefinity nur 30-40 fps, das ist mir zu wenig.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gute oder schlechte Idee - 21:9 ?*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Laut Benchmark hat man in den meisten Spielen mit 2 hd 6970 und Eyefinity nur 30-40 fps, das ist mir zu wenig.




Häh ? Ich habe 2x HD 5870 und habe in den meisten Spielen maximale Einstellungen! Meist immer bei 60FPS!
Was willst du dann nehmen ? Entweder auf die 7xxx warten oder eine HD 6990 nehmen! die wiederrum langsamer ist wie 2x HD 6970!


----------



## Wenzman (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gute oder schlechte Idee - 21:9 ?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Häh ? Ich habe 2x HD 5870 und habe in den meisten Spielen maximale Einstellungen! Meist immer bei 60FPS!
> Was willst du dann nehmen ? Entweder auf die 7xxx warten oder eine HD 6990 nehmen! die wiederrum langsamer ist wie 2x HD 6970!


Ich glaube wir führen die Diskussion besser im Eyefinity Thread fort.

Thread kann geschlossen werden, da Frage geklärt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gute oder schlechte Idee - 21:9 ?*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir führen die Diskussion besser im Eyefinity Thread fort.
> 
> Thread kann geschlossen werden, da Frage geklärt.



jop währe besser


----------



## Wenzman (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Beamer für Gaming?*

Neue Frage und Threadtitel geändert, was haltet ihr von Beamern oder Projektoren für Gaming?
Wäre bereit bis zu 2000€ (+/-) auszugeben.


----------



## Superwip (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Beamer für Gaming?*

Eigentlich nur eine Frage von Platz, Geld und dem Vorhandensein eines ausreichend abdunkelbaren Raums.

Eines der größten Probleme bei Gaming Beamern ist, dass es nur wenige Tests zur Reaktionszeit geschweige denn zum Inputlag gibt, dieser ist bei Beamern aber in der Regel sicher besser als etwa bei TVs

Die Wahl des richtigen Beamers ist trotzdem sicher keine leichte; ich versuche mal ein paar Anhaltspunkte zu geben

*-Auflösung:*
Angesichts der großen Diagonale, die man mit einem Beamer leicht erreichen kann ist eine hohe Auflösung ein bedeutend größerer Mehrwert als etwa bei einem TV mit normaler Sitzentfernung; in dem Preisbereich ist Full HD definitiv Pflicht, höhere Auflösungen sind leider absolut unbezahlbar (50000€+)

*-Optik:*
In dem angepeilten Preisbereich bieten alle Projektoren eine vernünftige Optik, solange keine Sonderwünsche bei der Entfernung zur Leinwand zu erfüllen sind. Meiner Meinung nach essentiell wichtig ist Lens Shift: diese Funktion ermöglicht es das Bild abhängig vom Winkel zur Leinwand, in dem der Beamer aufgestellt wird zu entzerren, da es sonst gegebenenfalls zum Trapez wird (daher auch Trapezfunktion genannt- nicht zu verwechseln ist diese optische Funktion mit der "normalen" Trapezfunktion billiger Beamer, bei der einfach das Bild elektronisch angepasst wird, wobei aber Auflösung verloren geht); vor allem bei günstigen Beamern ist diese Funktion nicht selbstverständlich, was oft dazu führt, dass man für ein gutes Bild bei der Wahl des Aufstellungsortes für den Beamer sehr eingeschränkt wird

*-Helligkeit und Kontrast*
Beides wichtig aber wie so oft gilt, dass die Herstellerangaben hier in den allermeisten Fällen leider recht unbrauchbar sind, nach Möglichkeit sollte man sich daher nach Tests umsehen

*-Technologie:*
Aktuelle Beamer setzen im wesentlichen auf eine von drei Technologien zur Bildgebung, die jeweils verschiedene Vor- und Nachteile haben; hier eine kurze Übersicht:

LCD: LCD Beamer funktionieren ähnlich wie Diaprojektoren; der Lichtstrahl durchscheint ein winziges LCD Display (anstelle eines Dia), dessen Bild dann projeziert wird; Vorteile: scharfe Darstellung, im Vergleich zu DLP deutlich bessere Farbintensität; Nachteile: scharf abgegrenzte Pixel können als "Fliegengitter" wahrgenommen werden, begrenzte Reaktionszeit ähnlich wie bei LCD Monitoren
3LCD: Hier wird für jede Farbe ein eigener LCD Schirm eingesetzt wodurch die Farbdarstellung verbessert werden soll

DLP: DLP Beamer funktionieren mit Hilfe einer Matrix aus elektronisch kippbaren Mikrospiegeln, die auf einem Chip integriert sind; Vorteile: sehr hohe Schaltgeschwindigkeit, praktisch keine Reaktionszeit, Hoher Kontrast, weniger ausgeprägte Pixelstruktur, das Licht wird nicht polarisiert, somit wird eine 3D Darstellung mit zwei Beamern und Polfiltern möglich (wie im Kino); Nachteile: Regenbogeneffekt (an kontrastreichen Kanten kann, vor allem bei schnellen Bewegungen ein farbiges Flimmern auftreten, Geräteabhängig), im Vergleich zu LCD idr. schlechtere Farbdarstellung

LCoS (je nach Hersteller auch SXRD, D-ILA oder DLA genannt): Ein kleines LCD Panel auf einem Spiegel; Vorteile im Vergleich zu einem normalen LCD Projektor: bessere Kontrastwerte, weniger ausgeprägte Pixelstruktur, prinzipiell kompakter baubar; Nachteileim Vergleich zu LCD: teurer

Andere Technologien: einige sehr alte Beamer besitzen auch eine Bildröhre, diese Technologie ist aber auch hier seit den 1990ern praktisch ausgestorben; einige Beamer setzen auf 3-Chip DLP mit einem DLP Chip für jede Farbe womit die Schwächen bei der Farbdarstellung von DLP und auch der Regenbogeneffekt eliminiert werden; sie sind jedoch praktisch unbezahlbar. Zu guter Letzt gibt es auch noch Laserprojektoren, diese sind im Heimkinobereich aber noch Zukunftsmusik

*-Sonstiges*
Nicht zu vernachlässigen sind die Lampenlebensdauer und die Lampenkosten, je nach Aufstellungsort auch die Lautstärke der Lüftung

*-Leinwand*
Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist auch die Leinwand: wird das Bild auf eine normale Wand projeziert kann die Bildqualität deutlich darunter leiden, vor allem, wenn die Wand leicht uneben ist, Wände schlucken auch mehr Licht als Leinwände (dieser Nachteil kann aber zum Teil durch Spezialfarbe ausgeglichen werden); sehr hilfreich ist es, wenn man noch irgendwo eine alte Leinwand aus Dia Zeiten herumliegen hat, Leinwände kosten je nach Größe immerhin zwischen etwa 100 und 200€ (mit Sonderwünschen wie etwa einem Rollmotor auch wesentlich mehr) und eine moderne Leinwand ist auch nicht besser als eine aus den 1980ern

*Konkrete Modelle*
Der Preisbereich für vernünftige Full-HD Beamer fängt zur Zeit bei etwa 900€ an wobei teurere Beamer teils durchaus ein noch deutlich besseres Bild liefern können; kann man auf Lens Shift verzichten kann man auch noch 100-200€ darunter einzelne Modelle finden

Sanyo PLV-Z800 LCD | Geizhals.at Deutschland (LCD)
~900€; zur Zeit günstigstes Full-HD Modell mit Lens Shift
Test: Sanyo PLV-Z800 - Test - CHIP Online

Epson EH-TW Reihe:
Epson bietet mit der EH-TW Reihe einige brauchbare Full-HD LCD Beamer im Preisbereich zwischen knapp 1000 und über 3000€ an; das günstigste (Full HD-) Gerät der Reihe, der EH-TW3200 wird sogar explizit für den Gamingeinsatz beworben, die teureren Modelle bieten vor allem mehr Helligkeit und teils auch bessere Kontraste; leider wurde der EH-TW3200 soweit ich weiß bisher nur von Printmagazinen getestet

LG Electronics AF115 SXRD | Geizhals.at Deutschland:
Der zur Zeit günstigste LCoS Beamer, ~1000€; sehr lichtstark, gute Farben- achtung: unbedingt manuell kalibrieren, das ist nicht jedermanns Sache
Test: LG AF 115: SXRD-Projektor mit Tuning-Potenzial im Test - NETZWELT

Optoma HD82 DLP (95.8AF010E) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (DLP):
Der zur Zeit günstigste DLP Beamer mit Full-HD und Lens Shift, ~1200€; sehr guter Kontrast, für einen DLP Beamer gute Farbdarstellung, naturgemäß vernachlässigbar kleine Reaktionszeit; leicht "veralteter" (2009) Oberklassebeamer im Abverkauf
Test: Optoma HD8200 Home Theater Projector Review (Leider Englisch)

Sanyo PLV-Z4000 LCD | Geizhals.at Deutschland (LCD):
Der "große Bruder" des PLV-Z800 LCD; im Vergleich zu diesem im Wesentlichen etwas heller und besserer Kontrast sowie 120Hz Zwischenbildberechnung (die beim Spielen aber nutzlos ist und nur für höheren Inputlag sorgt...); ~1300€
Test: www.cine4home.de (Sanyo PLV-Z4000 Test Sanyo PLVZ4000 Preis Sanyo Z4000 Z 4000 Sanyo PLV Z 4000 Sanyo PLVZ 4000)

BenQ W6000 DLP (9H.J2677.Q8E) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (DLP):
Sehr hell, sehr guter Kontrast, teils Regenbogeneffekt und Farbblitzer beobachtet, unter Umständen leichter Grünstich, für gute Farbwiedergabe manuelles Kalibrieren empfehlenswert, prinzipbedingt de-facto 0 Reaktionszeit, ~1400€
Test: Benq W 6000: Lichtstarker DLP-Projektor im Test - NETZWELT

Mitsubishi HC6800 LCD | Geizhals.at Deutschland:
Sehr heller LCD Beamer; gute Farben, sehr dunkle Farben nicht von Schwarz zu unterscheiden, Schwarz mit leichtem Blaustich ~1600€
Test: Mitsubishi HC 6800: LCD-Projektor-Lichtgestalt im Test - NETZWELT

Panasonic PT-AE4000E LCD | Geizhals.at Deutschland:
Heller LCD Beamer mit (zumindest für LCD Verhältnisse) sehr gutem Kontrast, sehr gute Farben, teilweise Farbsäume an schnell bewegten Kanten; ~1625€
Test: Panasonic PT-AE 4000: Mittelklasse-LCD-Beamer im Test - NETZWELT

Samsung SP-A800B DLP | Geizhals.at Deutschland:
DLP Beamer mit, für DLP Verhältnisse sehr guter Farbdarstellung, Technologiebedingt ist auch der Kontrast sehr gut, kaum Probleme mit dem Regenbogeneffekt, gut vorkalibriert, ~1630€
Test: Samsung SP-A 800 B: Wunderbeamer im Test - Weitere Stärken - NETZWELT

LG Electronics CF181D SXRD | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Heller LCoS Beamer mit guter Farbdarstellung, "Großer Bruder" des LG AF115 SXRD, im Vergleich zu diesem gibt es mehr Helligkeit, mehr Kontrast und 120Hz Zwischenbildberechnung (die aber, wie gesagt, beim Spielen nutzlos ist), sehr scharfes Bild, ~1670€
Test: www.cine4home.de (Test: LG CF181D CF 181 D SXRD Preis LCOS LG Electronics Beamer Projektor FullHd )


----------



## Wenzman (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Beamer für Gaming?*

Danke für den sehr ausführlichen Beitrag, ich werde mir das ganze mal überlegen.


----------

